# Pianists recommended in the thread "Top pianists of our time"



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Argerich
Freire
Lupu
Pollini
Paul Lewis
Aimard
Hamelin
Kovacevich
Perahia
Baremboim
Steven Hough
Volodos
Ashkenazy
Pletnev
Steen-Nøkleberg
Sigurd Slåttebrekk
Argerich
Leonskaja
Pollini
Crossley
Lupu
Sokolov
Pogorelich
Pires
Perahia
Schiff
Kovacevich
Uchida
Zoltan Kocsis
Louis Lortie
Yefim Bronfmann
Matti Raekallio
Boris Berman
Horacio Gutierrez
Marc-Andre Hamelin
Maria Lettberg
Aimard, Alexeev, Alikhanov, Anderszewski, Angelich, Argerich, Ashkenazy, Ax, Babayan, Bavouzet, Barenboim, Berezovsky, B. Berman, Boffard, Braley, Brendel, Bronfman, Brown, Canino, Ciccolini, Crossley, Demidenko, Devoyon, Douglas, Feltsman, Fingerhut, Fleisher, Freire, Gavrilov, Gelber, Geringas, Goode, Golan, Graffman, Grimaud, Guy, Hamelin, Hegedus, Hough, Janis, Jarret, Joselson, Jumppanen, Kalichstein, Kempf, Kocsis, Korobeinikov, Kovacevich, Lagerspetz, Lane, Laul, Le Sage, Le Van, Levinas, Lewis, Lupu, MacGregor, MacLachlan, Maisenberg, Margalit, Melnikov, Moravec, Mustonen, Oh, Oppens, Orkis, Pappano, Pisarev, Pletnev, Pires, Pogorelich, Pollini, Pontinen, Postnikova, Pressler, Queffelec, Rivers, Rodriguez, Roge, Scherbakov, Schiff, Schlime, P. Serkin, Shelley, I. Schnittke, Sokolov, Sudbin, Sulzen, Tateno, Tchetuev, Tharaud, Thibaudet, Tichman, Tipo, Tomes, Tomsic, Ts'ong, Uchida, Xiao-Mei, Zacharias, Zimerman.
Garrick Ohlsson Idil Biret
Paul Lewis Imogen CooperArkadi Zenziper
Hough
Argerich
Ashkenazy
Berezovsky
Ciccolini
Erez
Gilels
Godowsky
Gould
Hamelin
Hewitt
Horowitz
Igoshina
Kempf
Kempff
Kissin
Lang
Li
Lisita
Lugansky
Pletnev
Pogorelich
Pollini
Pontinen
Richter
Rubinstein
Sokolov
Szpielmen
Tiempo
Tomsic
Ts'ong
Zimerman
Sergei Babayan
Leon McCawley
Peter Jablonski
Pascal Roge
Jean Pommier
Nikolai Demidenko
Ingrid Haebler
Denis Matsuev
Evgeni Koroliov
Yuja Wang
Evgeni Koroliov
Yefim Bronfman
Yevgeny Sudbin
Alexander Tharaud
Peter Donohoe
Richard Goode
George-Emmanuel Lazaridis
Aldo Ciccolini
Tzvi Erez
Aleksander Kudajczyk
Ivo Pogorelich
Denis Matsuev
Alessio Bax
Angela Hewitt
Nelson Freire
Maria Joao Pires (too bad, she stopped concertizing)
Radu Lupu (too bad he stopped recording)
Mitsuko Uchida
Mikhail Pletnev
Ivo Pogorelich (same as Lupu, stopped recording)
John Tilbury
Pierre-Laurent Aimard
Stephen Hough
Steven Osborne
Marc-André Hamelin
Andras Schiff
Zoltan Kocsis
Anne Queffelec
Inger Södergren
Howard Shelley
Emanuel Ax
Pascal Rogé
Stephen Kovacevich
Richard Goode
Evgeny Koroliov
Malcolm Bilson
Noriko Ogawa
Martin Jones
Sahan Arzruni
Peter Jacobs
Alain Planès
Ilse von Alpenheim
Annie d'Arco
Idil Biret
Joanna McGregor
Louis Lortie
John Lill
Jay Gottlieb
Peter Hill
Leif Ove Andsnes
Labecque sisters
Cristina Ortiz
Sonia Rubinsky
Clara Sverner


----------

